# Looking for crew for Lone Star Shootout / TBC



## Aggie Bill Collector (Jul 10, 2009)

Looking for a crew to fish either Shootout or TBC. Boat is a 50ft Bertram. Owner would be coming but doesn't not fish and boat includes capt and mate. Boat will be fully equipped with tournament rods, reels and tackle. Owner will take care of ice, bait, and food. We are can take up to five anglers. 

Crew would be expected to split fuel, entry and side pots. Expected cost would be between 2-3K pending on side pots we all agree to enter as a team. 

Break down:

Fuel: $400
Tournament entry: $600
Side pots: remainder pending what we all agree upon 

Plan would be to leave out of Freeport on Thursday. 

PM if your interested


----------

